# Remember that Daily Mail Story of the pony in the living room?



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

For those that have not seen it:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ard--letting-pony-destined-abattoir-room.html

Now check out this picture:









This is the same mare believe it or not - oh and apparently she is in foal


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

Shocking.

Who has that horse now? 
Another heavily pregnant horse that looks like *****.


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

That woman is nothing more then a vile, selfish con artist. Disgraceful.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Still with this 'rescue' apparently


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

guido16 said:



			Shocking.

Who has that horse now? 
Another heavily pregnant horse that looks like *****.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. That's awful. 

What happened to her? I thought they were saving them? That's not saving at all.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Oh there's more:

Taken earlier this week















These colts are in the garden


----------



## tessybear (20 June 2013)

Idiots everywhere... that mare is going to be pulled down by foal when it arrives


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

Was asking about the colts, but just seen your pics. 

Where's the grass?


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

See the Beeston thread, all will be revealed on there. 

Disgusting disgusting woman. Ponies would be better of dead then in her "care"


----------



## Puppy (20 June 2013)

Good grief


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

There is no grass whatsoever in those pictures! 

This can't be a rescue!   Has anyone called either the RSPCA or a horse welfare charity about this?


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

This poor little mare is desperately trying to feed her foal








13 horses on two acres at a new site


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

That is very, very, very sad to see.

That poor mare, that's quite a shocking decline.  And as for the young stock.  Words actually fail me - I took an inward gasp of air, and that doesn't happen very often.

How can anyone possibly think this is acceptable??  What are the welfare organisations doing about it??


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			This poor little mare is desperately trying to feed her foal








13 horses on two acres at a new site
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if this is the little mare that Rowan had tried to purchase at Beeston??


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

guido16 said:



			There is no grass whatsoever in those pictures! 

This can't be a rescue!   Has anyone called either the RSPCA or a horse welfare charity about this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, also Tranding Standards are aware of this woman.

Very long strory cut short, she begs for donations, uses that to "rescue" and then sells them on for profit. The ones left are not cared for (as you can see by the photos) So they were "saved" from a quick death by the meatman, by her to be left standing in a field wasting away, or sold on, AGAIN! Poor poor ponies


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

The Daily Mail should be ashamed of themselves for giving this parasite publicity in the first place.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Hang on, though - where are these animals all being kept?  I though that an eviction notice had been served, and the location abandoned?

Where are all these animals being kept??


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			Yes, also Tranding Standards are aware of this woman.

Very long strory cut short, she begs for donations, uses that to "rescue" and then sells them on for profit. The ones left are not cared for (as you can see by the photos) So they were "saved" from a quick death by the meatman, by her to be left standing in a field wasting away, or sold on, AGAIN! Poor poor ponies
		
Click to expand...

What an utter disgrace. Have sensible horse rescue organisations been informed?  WHW? BHS welfare?


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

That poor little mare and her baby  what's the matter with some people?

Are the rescue agencies stepping in? 

What about the other in foal mares? When are they due to foal?


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Lots more pic here:

Be aware they may be upsetting

http://s787.photobucket.com/user/inagfortruth/library/H4H?sort=6&page=1


----------



## CeeBee (20 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			The Daily Mail should be ashamed of themselves for giving this parasite publicity in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the DM should be contacted with a link to all the threads relating to what this dreadful woman has done - the publicity a further story would bring might actually help these poor ponies...


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Really, it's beyond a joke.

That bay mare is in a pretty bad way, as is the pony mum.

What the hell is the issue with the bay horse that has a rider on it's back - looks seriously wrong?  Is it the same horse who's hock is shown looking swollen?

Is the foal in the garage the one that died??

Sorry so many questions, but I'm a bit


----------



## Em123 (20 June 2013)

Shocking!!!


----------



## FairyLights (20 June 2013)

has anyone contacted ther RSPCA or Redwings? talking on here wont solve anything.


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Really, it's beyond a joke.

That bay mare is in a pretty bad way, as is the pony mum.

What the hell is the issue with the bay horse that has a rider on it's back - looks seriously wrong?  Is it the same horse who's hock is shown looking swollen?

Is the foal in the garage the one that died??

Sorry so many questions, but I'm a bit 

Click to expand...

Agree with this. Why the hell is that bloke riding that bay mare, clearly with a swollen hock and looking very uncomfortable.

Plus that little grey being ridden has got shocking feet!


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

guido16 said:



			Agree with this. Why the hell is that bloke riding that bay mare, clearly with a swollen hock and looking very uncomfortable.

Plus that little grey being ridden has got shocking feet!
		
Click to expand...

I just find the whole thing incredible.

Why would you set yourself up as a rescue, and then a Ltd company, spouting all that rubbish about NFP, and then do this??????

So many concerns raised when they started buying these animals up.  All shot down by the company director, her sister and 'friends'.  And now this.

God, I even remember reading on FB how devastated they all were when the foal died.  But also being reassured that everything was being well cared for, not only by a friend of the director - but also by the son

I really, really, _really_ wanted to be wrong.  

Disgusting


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Really, it's beyond a joke.

That bay mare is in a pretty bad way, as is the pony mum.

What the hell is the issue with the bay horse that has a rider on it's back - looks seriously wrong?  Is it the same horse who's hock is shown looking swollen?

Is the foal in the garage the one that died??

Sorry so many questions, but I'm a bit 

Click to expand...

Yes same Mare. She was retired when she was younger as she got a kick, from what I understand she has been passed from Pillar to Post. She has had 2 good homes turned down in the last week! That saddle fit is also disgusting. 

The mare was with someone else first (PM for name) and she actually did put on condition, now its with this woman, only a matter of weeks for the condition to drop off again.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 June 2013)

Where are the hay feeders full of hay? 
Do they even have fresh water?
Has the Vet seen the horse with the swollen hock?
Are the colts booked in for gelding?
Are they getting any hard feed?
What are they doing to help the pregnant mare?


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Staggering.


----------



## ihatework (20 June 2013)

Got to love the Daily Fail, they have about as much of an idea about horse care as the god damn awful woman in their article.

pretty depressing really. I hope trading standards and the welfare organisations can do something about it.


----------



## WelshD (20 June 2013)

I'm amazed to see so many thick coats, I take it they are clinging to their winter coats because of their poor condition?

Love that colt at the back of the group of three, he could be a really cracking pony


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

I can't believe that poor little mare trying to feed her baby  someone has to stop this evil woman!


----------



## Toast (20 June 2013)

So sad to see. And the foal that died.. well.. not much phases me but that was another thing entirely. I hope they go to hell.
Thankfully, im told authorities are involved.. so HOPEFULLY its only a matter of time before something is done. The sooner the better.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Toast said:



			So sad to see. And the foal that died.. well.. not much phases me but that was another thing entirely. I hope they go to hell.
Thankfully, im told authorities are involved.. so HOPEFULLY its only a matter of time before something is done. The sooner the better.
		
Click to expand...


I so agree, it was sad that he died but the WAY he died was distressing in the extreme


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

Toast said:



			So sad to see. And the foal that died.. well.. not much phases me but that was another thing entirely. I hope they go to hell.
Thankfully, im told authorities are involved.. so HOPEFULLY its only a matter of time before something is done. The sooner the better.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope they get involved sooner rather than later and do something.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I so agree, it was sad that he died but the WAY he died was distressing in the extreme 

Click to expand...

What do you mean????


----------



## LittleRooketRider (20 June 2013)

this is DISGUSTING  

all the pictures show that the both the women and others involved are completely clueless eg. could that rope be wrapped around her hand any tighter?? 

all the horses are in HIDEOUS condition and yet they seem to think it is ok to get on clearly weak ponies that they are much to big for and they are clearly in pain

i don't know all the detais of this woman/family/oganisation so there is no point me trying to contact any sort of escue centre but please somebody report her.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 June 2013)

It's just awful that these animals have no protection from the law .
What the hell can be done ?


----------



## joeanne (20 June 2013)

Toast said:



			So sad to see. And the foal that died.. well.. not much phases me but that was another thing entirely. I hope they go to hell.
Thankfully, im told authorities are involved.. so HOPEFULLY its only a matter of time before something is done. The sooner the better.
		
Click to expand...

Agree Toast.
The whole thing was beyond a joke. To allow that incident to happen in the 1st place was bad enough.....yo not call the vet was beyond despicable.


----------



## lula (20 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			This poor little mare is desperately trying to feed her foal








13 horses on two acres at a new site
		
Click to expand...

Her condition score would be very low. she has no flesh whatsoever along her spine and feeding that foal will be taking all of the few calories she's getting off that bare pasture.

SE might be able to tell you if its Rowan Amymay?


----------



## rosita (20 June 2013)

Absolutely appalling.


----------



## In The Real World (20 June 2013)

This woman is a complete idiot - she was at Beeston at the last sale trying to buy further horses!!! WTF plant is she on -I have my reservations regarding these private rescues - but if done correctly thats all well and good. 

To many do gooders with out any real understanding of horses needs and habitat - a garden for gods sake! Hardly big enough for a shetland never mind colts & mares in foal or with foal at foot. Someone needs to take action and quick. This woman is irresponsible & incompetent, I followed the whole story from the early days and her inspiration comes from Hillside Sanctuary who clearly do not look after horses & ponys in this way!!!!!!!!! Get a grip Jackie Jones your in over your head and clearly no idea how to manage your horses even in summer when its a little easier!!! Call yourself a rescue, looks like a Hell Hole to me


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

iPone said:



			Dare i ask, how did he die?
		
Click to expand...

Was this a foal born there? What's the story?


----------



## joeanne (20 June 2013)

He and his dam were being "housed" in a garage. 
The resident child left the hose on and then trotted off to school.
Foal lay all day in the wet no doubt.
When "herself" got back from Beeston the foal was found with its head stuck under a van being used as a door. The foal was at that point KNOWN to be ill.....other than take its temp and take off a wet rug NOTHING was done as money was owed to the vet and they were reluctant to call.
Foal was later PTS, after someone else called a vet.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

It's ok folks, if you want to rescue them, you can buy them, prices start at £600-£800


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 June 2013)

joeanne said:



			He and his dam were being "housed" in a garage. 
The resident child left the hose on and then trotted off to school.
Foal lay all day in the wet no doubt.
When "herself" got back from Beeston the foal was found with its head stuck under a van being used as a door. The foal was at that point KNOWN to be ill.....other than take its temp and take off a wet rug NOTHING was done as money was owed to the vet and they were reluctant to call.
Foal was later PTS, after someone else called a vet.
		
Click to expand...

That's horrendous. Sickening, that she still has horses.

Poor poor baby :'(


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (20 June 2013)

I have been following this thread on and off - I'm not 100% sure of all the details, but can see that these horses are in dire need of help. 
I can't afford (and wouldn't line the pockets of these scum) to buy any of the ponies, but I have masses of grass, and experience of youngstock, old horses and those in need of nutritional help, so if anyone can get any of those horses away, I can offer a short term home to a mare and foal, or a mare in foal....

Mel


----------



## joeanne (20 June 2013)

MudMudGloriousMud said:



			I have been following this thread on and off - I'm not 100% sure of all the details, but can see that these horses are in dire need of help. 
I can't afford (and wouldn't line the pockets of these scum) to buy any of the ponies, but I have masses of grass, and experience of youngstock, old horses and those in need of nutritional help, so if anyone can get any of those horses away, I can offer a short term home to a mare and foal, or a mare in foal....

Mel
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a lovely offer (especially given many charities lack of space), but I think the point has been reached where some kind of welfare HAS to step in and put a stop to this.
There are horses being ridden that ought not be sat on, let alone made to move with a rider on its back, colts milling in a garden, a dead foal which was SO needless, and thats just the tip of the iceberg.
Its what happens when any old Tom Dick or Harry can set up a "rescue" without the proper knowledge on care.
These ponies would ALL be better of slaughtered humanely than left to suffer  in the absolutely awful conditions they are currently living in.


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (20 June 2013)

I absolutely agree Joeanne!
Why have the authorities not yet stepped in? xx


----------



## Casino Royal (20 June 2013)

Hi, just joined this forum as I have been following this situation from quite early on.  

The account of the foal dying is correct.


The young son was asked to sort the water in the stable (well garage) for the mare and foal.  A hosepipe was used, but forgotten about, and the boy went to school leaving it running. The garage used to house the mare and foal was subsequently flooded.

The foal was lain in water for several hours (given the state of it upon discovery), which was not until the person who purchased it returned home from yet another visit to Beeston horse sales later on that evening.  At that point the foal was found with its head stuck under a white van which was acting as a door to the garage.

She took its wet rug off, but left it until the next day, neither providing fresh, dry bedding or moving the mare and foal to a dryer location.  At this point the foal had mucus coming out of its nose and was unable to breathe.

The following evening she telephoned a good friend (who had been helping run her 'rescue') to inform her that the foal was ill. At that point she was advised to get a vet.  40 minutes later, when friend arrived, no vet had been called.  This was because there was an outstanding payment due on the account.  The next two hours were spent phoning round practices to try and get someone out, out of hours to treat the foal.

When a vet did eventually arrive foal was put on drip and given antibiotics.  It initially showed some improvement over night that, but it went downhill next day so had to be destroyed.


----------



## MrsElle (20 June 2013)

MudMudGloriousMud said:



			I have been following this thread on and off - I'm not 100% sure of all the details, but can see that these horses are in dire need of help. 
I can't afford (and wouldn't line the pockets of these scum) to buy any of the ponies, but I have masses of grass, and experience of youngstock, old horses and those in need of nutritional help, so if anyone can get any of those horses away, I can offer a short term home to a mare and foal, or a mare in foal....

Mel
		
Click to expand...

The problem is Mel, that while those photo's are tugging at our heart strings we absolutely can't get involved by either buying these poor creatures or providing grazing.  Any form of help will enable these people to justify purchasing more poor ponies  

Lets hope that the agencies are working hard behind the scenes to facilitate a rescue sometime soon.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

I agree with Joanne, it is a lovely offer, but apparently the authorities are now involved and taking any away would perhaps affect a prosecution.

However, it would not do any harm (and may indeed help) if you were to let the RSPCA know that you could offer a temporary home


----------



## doriangrey (20 June 2013)

These people haven't the first idea of how to care for horses.  I'd hate to think of the worm burden they are carrying among other things, there's shyte everywhere.  I hope, as has been suggested, that the authorities are doing something about this.  Clearly, they have no business acumen either as people are giving away _healthy horses_ at the mo.  The irony is that these horses were 'saved' from probably a swift death (had they been going to a slaughter house), to end up suffering.  I do hope no-one else is donating, this is a disaster.  Do they actually look at these poor horses and see healthy animals?


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 June 2013)

and apparently a colt that was weaned 6 weeks ago by shutting it in a stable, it has been there ever since and is too dangerous for anyone to go in with it!
those poor ponies,


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

Gypsy was bought at Beeston with a coloured foal at foot. The colt has only recently been weaned, and the mare is due to foal anytime now. Her condition is a lot worse than it was when she was at the sales. Horses have been left at her previous house, although she still has the keys, so proof had to be obtained to prove that she was not returning to feed the horses. The colts and a stallion are at her old address, the others have been moved to her new place , which again hasNo Grass, full of poo, and over grazed. Mares with foal at foot, are in with all the other horses. What i do not undertand is, This woman went to Beeston, caused total disruption, increased the price of horses, and denied many genuine homes. She states she saved them from the meatman.. would their fate have been a quicker option, than this long slow death. A littl eknowledge, running a "rescue " centre is a very dangerous place to be. Its time th laws changed on rescue centres.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

Casino Royal said:



			Hi, just joined this forum as I have been following this situation from quite early on.  

The account of the foal dying is correct.


The young son was asked to sort the water in the stable (well garage) for the mare and foal.  A hosepipe was used, but forgotten about, and the boy went to school leaving it running. The garage used to house the mare and foal was subsequently flooded.

The foal was lain in water for several hours (given the state of it upon discovery), which was not until the person who purchased it returned home from yet another visit to Beeston horse sales later on that evening.  At that point the foal was found with its head stuck under a white van which was acting as a door to the garage.

She took its wet rug off, but left it until the next day, neither providing fresh, dry bedding or moving the mare and foal to a dryer location.  At this point the foal had mucus coming out of its nose and was unable to breathe.

The following evening she telephoned a good friend (who had been helping run her 'rescue') to inform her that the foal was ill. At that point she was advised to get a vet.  40 minutes later, when friend arrived, no vet had been called.  This was because there was an outstanding payment due on the account.  The next two hours were spent phoning round practices to try and get someone out, out of hours to treat the foal.

When a vet did eventually arrive foal was put on drip and given antibiotics.  It initially showed some improvement over night that, but it went downhill next day so had to be destroyed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know who you are, but that seems a very accurate representation of what occurred. Thank you for endorsing what we have been told.


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			and apparently a colt that was weaned 6 weeks ago by shutting it in a stable, it has been there ever since and is too dangerous for anyone to go in with it!
those poor ponies, 

Click to expand...


There are no Stables, just a garage with no windows, and a van as a door ! The house has a "garden" only, no paddocks.


----------



## nagseastsussex (20 June 2013)

I've been following the Beeston thread and just hope the authorities are actually doing something.  May be if more people pestered the authorities/RSPCA then they might take action quicker before she goes to Beeston and buys another batch.  It seems to be me she has been allowed to get away with "rescuing" for far too long and it needs to be stopped now.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

nagseastsussex said:



			I've been following the Beeston thread and just hope the authorities are actually doing something.  May be if more people pestered the authorities/RSPCA then they might take action quicker before she goes to Beeston and buys another batch.  It seems to be me she has been allowed to get away with "rescuing" for far too long and it needs to be stopped now.
		
Click to expand...

Please call the RSPCA and other authorities. I am sure the more who call then the greater the likelihood of action in the near future.


----------



## _GG_ (20 June 2013)

This whole thing makes me sick to the stomach. I too could arrange it to offer temporary homes, but honestly, I would never go and buy the horses and line her pockets. It absolutely sickens me that people get away with this.

Laws need changing to ensure the authorities can act much more quickly in these situations.


----------



## StarlightMagic (20 June 2013)

What is her facebook page? Disgusting


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 June 2013)

sadly for the ponies they need to stay so that welfare can act, if they disappear she'll just replace them and the whole process will start again


----------



## slumdog (20 June 2013)

_GG_ said:



			This whole thing makes me sick to the stomach. I too could arrange it to offer temporary homes, but honestly, I would never go and buy the horses and line her pockets. It absolutely sickens me that people get away with this.

Laws need changing to ensure the authorities can act much more quickly in these situations. 



Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts. Also have land and transport but wouldn't give her money just so she can afford to go and buy more of the poor sods


----------



## _GG_ (20 June 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			sadly for the ponies they need to stay so that welfare can act, if they disappear she'll just replace them and the whole process will start again

Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 June 2013)

AstonsMummy said:



			What is her facebook page? Disgusting 

Click to expand...

they took it down!


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

I have just learned that one of the colts in the garden is unable to retract his willy poor little chap


----------



## bayvelvet (20 June 2013)

This is shocking. I know it's pretty useless for me to say, as it doesn't help whatsoever. 

After reading this thread I have myself phoned the RSPCA on the matter and "something is being done"? I'm not sure how valid this is or if it was to just get me off their behinds, any info from other callers would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 June 2013)

bayvelvet said:



			This is shocking. I know it's pretty useless for me to say, as it doesn't help whatsoever. 

After reading this thread I have myself phoned the RSPCA on the matter and "something is being done"? I'm not sure how valid this is or if it was to just get me off their behinds, any info from other callers would be great. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

well done, i think the more people that phone the better, force them into action!!


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

bayvelvet said:



			This is shocking. I know it's pretty useless for me to say, as it doesn't help whatsoever. 

After reading this thread I have myself phoned the RSPCA on the matter and "something is being done"? I'm not sure how valid this is or if it was to just get me off their behinds, any info from other callers would be great. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Well done!  The more people that phone the better!


----------



## MissChaos (20 June 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			well done, i think the more people that phone the better, force them into action!!
		
Click to expand...

Curious that people seem sure those who should checking this out haven't been doing so already, even when told so - let's not get into an RSPCA argument . By necessity, unfortunately, they can't be expected to update openly and constantly in real-time.


----------



## _GG_ (20 June 2013)

bayvelvet said:



			This is shocking. I know it's pretty useless for me to say, as it doesn't help whatsoever. 

After reading this thread I have myself phoned the RSPCA on the matter and "something is being done"? I'm not sure how valid this is or if it was to just get me off their behinds, any info from other callers would be great. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum Bayvelvet. That is exactly what they said to me as well, i called about 30 minutes ago. Also called BHS and WHW and they both said it was, "under investigation by authorities". 

Hopefully something happens quickly.


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

Right I have actually phoned hillside as I had a conversation with Wendy there last time who told me she was monitoring it. I have just spoke to her again and she asked me to send her the link to this thread. Anymore pictures please post them! She is going to contact jackie tonight.


----------



## _GG_ (20 June 2013)

MissChaos said:



			Curious that people seem sure those who should checking this out haven't been doing so already, even when told so - let's not get into an RSPCA argument . By necessity, unfortunately, they can't be expected to update openly and constantly in real-time.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is sure of anything, more that the general feeling is that the more calls received, the more support the authorities know they will have in their actions. 

Too many calls are better than none.


----------



## ter21wat (20 June 2013)

OMG those pictures are horrific....and the poor innocent little foal that died, words fail me!

I had been watching all the arguing unfold between these people on their HfHLtd facebook page....the last that was being said on there was that they were getting a vet out to see to the ponies...so I then asked the following day what had happened with the vet but never got a response as they took the page down! I had also gone on to the the WHW facebook page and posted a link to their page but didnt get any response from that.

Surely now with all the photographic evidence something can be done to save these poor ponies??


----------



## Superhot (20 June 2013)

Would it help if the media got involved again, to show the appalling situation that is really going on, instead of painting this woman as a kind and loving person?  Or would that jeopardise any animal welfare group trying to sort things out???


----------



## bayvelvet (20 June 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Welcome to the forum Bayvelvet. That is exactly what they said to me as well, i called about 30 minutes ago. Also called BHS and WHW and they both said it was, "under investigation by authorities". 

Hopefully something happens quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the welcome, GG.

I'm glad people are phoning here there and everywhere, this should be sorted out soon (she says hopefully!). Hillside are generally good, I might give Redwings a call either later or tomorrow morning also.


----------



## MissChaos (20 June 2013)

_GG_ said:



			I don't think anyone is sure of anything, more that the general feeling is that the more calls received, the more support the authorities know they will have in their actions. 

Too many calls are better than none.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree too many are better than none; it would be a very sad day when nobody cared enough to say anything. Just struck me to observe from a few posts that there seemed an assumption nothing was being done already or would be, is all. It's not hard to find welfare charity bashing (I'm not saying anyone has here!) and it's easy to be paranoid - but it's not the overall case. And as someone else said, far better that too many *do* call rather than keyboard bash but not report it.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

bayvelvet said:



			Thank you very much for the welcome, GG.

I'm glad people are phoning here there and everywhere, this should be sorted out soon (she says hopefully!). Hillside are generally good, I might give Redwings a call either later or tomorrow morning also.
		
Click to expand...

Great to have someone else who actually _does_ something. Welcome from me too x

Please, everyone, call and harrass everyone you can think of.

I believe that the Daily Mail have also been given a link to this thread.


----------



## Oldenburg27 (20 June 2013)

I am sickend by this how awful and my blood is boiling, Beeston have alot to answer too there just as bad for selling them to the dick heads.. 

I really hope after this and people's eye's have been opened it will stop


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Right I have actually phoned hillside as I had a conversation with Wendy there last time who told me she was monitoring it. I have just spoke to her again and she asked me to send her the link to this thread. Anymore pictures please post them! She is going to contact jackie tonight.
		
Click to expand...


I have photos is you need them


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

Oldenburg27 said:



			I am sickend by this how awful and my blood is boiling, Beeston have alot to answer too there just as bad for selling them to the dick heads.. 

I really hope after this and people's eye's have been opened it will stop 

Click to expand...


Beeston refused to sell any to her a few weeks ago, and announced his reson for refusing to , but others with her just bought on her behalf


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

Babysham my email address is amirobertsonphoto@gmail.com thank you!


----------



## sandi_84 (20 June 2013)

God I was looking at the first pic of the colts in the garden and I thought at first \i as looking at burnt brushy scrub land at first... then it dawned on me that it was a close up of this poor boys coat!  It's scary that people can do this to horses and then with a straight face tell people they are rescuing them!


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

Oldenburg27 said:



			I am sickend by this how awful and my blood is boiling, Beeston have alot to answer too there just as bad for selling them to the dick heads.. 

I really hope after this and people's eye's have been opened it will stop 

Click to expand...

Difficult to blame beeston, although I can understand how you feel. Their job is to sell for the vendor, not vet homes. Blame those who put bin-end ponies through auctions rather than do the decent thing by them. Oh, and those who breed willy-nilly to make a profit with no regard for the state of the market or what they are breeding.

I understand some of the 'rescued' mares are probably in foal again...


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

babycham said:



			Beeston refused to sell any to her a few weeks ago, and announced his reson for refusing to , but others with her just bought on her behalf 

Click to expand...

This ^

Her band of followers got them instead. 

I can't believe how long this has been going on. The authorities should have stepped in a long time ago. This isn't the first time she has been caught scamming people either.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			This ^

Her band of followers got them instead. 

I can't believe how long this has been going on. The authorities should have stepped in a long time ago. This isn't the first time she has been caught scamming people either.
		
Click to expand...

Worse leaving live animals to suffer than brides w/out dresses though. 

Makes me laugh when the sister continually harps on about how they were 'well brought up girls' whilst the rest of us were dragged out of the gutter.


----------



## star26 (20 June 2013)

I missed this story the first time round, but have just read the DM article and had a look at the Photobucket pics, and have found it all really upsetting. The whole situation makes me so angry. Why, when these sorts of things happen, does it seem to take so long for the 'authorities' to do something?

Those poor, poor horses, ESP the pregnant mare, doubt she will have much strength to get that foal out safely.


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 June 2013)

_GG_ said:



			I don't think anyone is sure of anything, more that the general feeling is that the more calls received, the more support the authorities know they will have in their actions. 

Too many calls are better than none.
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts precisely,  no intention of welfare bashing


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Babysham my email address is amirobertsonphoto@gmail.com thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Sent


----------



## *hic* (20 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Right I have actually phoned hillside as I had a conversation with Wendy there last time who told me she was monitoring it. I have just spoke to her again and she asked me to send her the link to this thread. Anymore pictures please post them! She is going to contact jackie tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Out of the frying pan into the fire, given the problems Hillside have apparently been having keeping their animals fed and in decent conditions


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

Yes but she can give some back up to other local authorities.


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

And at least they do the best they can and are open with people. She also doesn't try and sell them on pre loved for silly amounts of money.


----------



## Fools Motto (20 June 2013)

Is this all based in Cheshire?

Although it's some distance away, I've let the mare and foal sanctuary know, just on the very off chance that they can help with any of the mares/youngstock. I value their expertise, and I'm sure they can get some answers.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (20 June 2013)

Faracat said:



			Where are the hay feeders full of hay? 
Do they even have fresh water?
Has the Vet seen the horse with the swollen hock?
Are the colts booked in for gelding?
Are they getting any hard feed?
What are they doing to help the pregnant mare?
		
Click to expand...

Agree it's disgusting no basic care poo picking , grooming or skin care


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Yes FM


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

Think we are going for damage limitation: http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108373094/selection-of-welsh-bred-colts.html


----------



## LaurenBay (20 June 2013)

I agree. I wasn't trying to say that was worse by the way, just pointing out what kind of woman she is by moving on from one money making scam to another.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Well, well

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108373094/selection-of-welsh-bred-colts.html


----------



## love my moelwyn mare (20 June 2013)

iv been at beeston when shes been there claiming to rescue!! she bids against private buyers not just the meatman! then sells outside for profit iv seen her do it shes vile and to think those poor poines went from one bad situation to an even worse one! they are suffering in her hands and tbf they would of been better off going to slaughter imo


----------



## horseydebbie (20 June 2013)

I am  totally disgusted with the condition of the ponies. I have followed the Beeston thread from the beginning and now it appears things have gone from bad to worse. I have seen her in action at Beeston, and it beggers belief! She openly out bids private buyers, pushing the price up. She is not rescuing them, but subjecting them to a living hell. I fear that she will be at Beestion next week, buying more.


----------



## babycham (20 June 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWhK-o7mp6g

This is them in action at Beeston.


----------



## indie999 (20 June 2013)

So has she been reported? To anyone? I am sure the media follow stories on this site. So reporters where are you or anyone with the right contacts? Whoever knows her please report her or the horses that have featured in this thread.


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

Nice to see that advert was updated only 9 hours ago. 

Nasty vile woman. 

I love to see HHO rallying together. Reminds me of spud and carrot. 

Invincible force!!


----------



## cappucino (20 June 2013)

I just can't believe the arrogance, they were told over and over that they didn't have the experience, land or money to take on rescues.. the tales that were told on fb defy belief.

That poor foal, what a horrible way to die...


----------



## DabDab (20 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Well, well

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108373094/selection-of-welsh-bred-colts.html

Click to expand...

Poor beggars, the advert even admits that they need farrier attention


----------



## thatsmygirl (20 June 2013)

Shocked, I really am but sadly this is happening far to often. 
Stupid stupid vile woman to even think this is an exceptable way to keep horses. Needs stopping now.


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

Has anyone told lee from BHS?


----------



## LadyLouise (20 June 2013)

This is shocking, I don't understand some people. Makes me angry, people who treat horses like this should be dropped in the dessert and left to die.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 June 2013)

There are grazing muzzles hanging in the background of another pic of that lovely wee mare and her foal. 

Where are these animals situated?


----------



## indie999 (20 June 2013)

Can someone or whoever knows about this just let the welfare etc know and let them have your evidence. If noone reports nothing gets done. Please  get the pics etc and report please do this. Dont just come and wind us up.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

All relevant authorities have been advised.

This was NOT put on here to wind people up!  This was put on here so that more people could be made aware of this woman.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

guido16 said:



			Has anyone told lee from BHS?
		
Click to expand...

Lee is, apparently, away on jury service. But the BHS welfare know.


----------



## SadKen (20 June 2013)

Presumably she isn't far from me. I'd be very prepared to go down and protest if there's any point to doing so; maybe we could get a group to go? That would get media attention and force the authorities to act imho, especially if we alerted them as to what we planned to do. Unless there is any reason not to, I.e. she will disappear the horses somewhere worse? Also I am unsure as to the legalities, suppose we would have to check that!


----------



## skint1 (20 June 2013)

I am livid, I hope the Daily Mail run this story too, as a bit of a bloody reality check!!


----------



## CeeBee (20 June 2013)

I think someone has sent DM a link to this thread and the Beeston one


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Really??


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Sadly ken, I wouldn't he surprised if animals are being 'disappeared'.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

I think someone sent the DM a link too


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

It seems to have gone viral. It's just come up on my twitter feed.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 June 2013)

amymay said:



			It seems to have gone viral. It's just come up on my twitter feed.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 June 2013)

How do we know that the DM know about this thread, amaranta? I'm confused


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

They have a fb page. The link is on there.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (20 June 2013)

I reported these to trading standards months ago, when the RPSCA went to visit. Who can I call now? Disgusting!


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Go back to TS, and the RSPCA


----------



## wallykissmas (20 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Right I have actually phoned hillside as I had a conversation with Wendy there last time who told me she was monitoring it. I have just spoke to her again and she asked me to send her the link to this thread. Anymore pictures please post them! She is going to contact jackie tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Wendy will call jackie tonight .... And say what.... Let them rot in my fields instead of yours


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			How do we know that the DM know about this thread, amaranta? I'm confused 

Click to expand...


I emailed them this thread


----------



## DJ (20 June 2013)

I remember reading this in the 'Daily Fail' originally and knowing it wouldn`t end well. 


The stupid thing from what I can see, is her complete lack of comprehension of the bigger picture. The slaughterhouses/abattoirs aren`t the problem here. With the high levels of indiscriminate breeding, a double recession, and welfare charities full to bursting, slaughterhouses are needed to help clean up the masses of unwanted and abandoned equines. 

The problem lies with the less favourable practices *within* these slaughterhouses by *some* members of staff/slaughter men, whose treatment of these animals at the end of their lives is disgraceful and inhumane. *THIS* is what *she should* be concentrating her efforts on, this is something we can all focus our efforts on. CCTV recording 24/7, and *consequences* for ANY inhumane/sadistic treatment.

There are much worse things than a quick, humane death at the hands of an experienced slaughterman ..... I don`t condone sending your old/lame/problem horse to the sales (not at all), but many do it as they cannot make "the decision" to take a life nor be there at the end, and they cannot afford to keep an elderly/ill horse and so need a way out. They leave it to be "someone elses problem" and 90% of the time (through the sales) that job falls to the meat man. Personally, I could never do that, I make the decision when it is needed. I always ensure my voice is the last they hear, and that my touch is the last they feel. I have always felt I owe my animals that, but I understand how for some, they just can`t have their beloved animals death on their conscience. So for those horses who do end up going to the meatman, (for what ever reason), I think are far better off there, than ending up in this womans garden. 

I really, really hope she is stopped soon, and that the poor animals under her 'care' (and i use the term lightly) are soon helped, and an end is put to this once and for all !!!


----------



## guido16 (20 June 2013)

I just love HHO. Never fails to kick arse when the time is needed.

Happy tonight. Watching 4 puppies run the wall if death round the house does amuse me. But.....the spirit of HHO reminds me that despite our fights, bickering etc, when the chips are down, we really do kick arse.

Well done folks. Keep reporting and sharing this link.


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2013)

Where's the *like* button. #beestonrescues


----------



## rosita (20 June 2013)

Can't believe that advert on pre loved. Trying to sell the poor little ******s. Her accomplices helping her to try and offload them needs a bloody stern talking too as well. Poor poor ponies.


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 June 2013)

MrsElle said:



			The problem is Mel, that while those photo's are tugging at our heart strings we absolutely can't get involved by either buying these poor creatures or providing grazing.  Any form of help will enable these people to justify purchasing more poor ponies  

Lets hope that the agencies are working hard behind the scenes to facilitate a rescue sometime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Unfortunately it's a cruel to be kind situation. My idea would just be to go over there and kick the living S H I T out of the deluded tart.


----------



## babymare (20 June 2013)

Guido you sum.this forum up. it squabbles and bitches but by heck when the horses need help each and everyone is there .im proud x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 June 2013)

rosita said:



			Can't believe that advert on pre loved. Trying to sell the poor little ******s. Her accomplices helping her to try and offload them needs a bloody stern talking too as well. Poor poor ponies.
		
Click to expand...

Its been reported to pre loved. This woman needs stopping.


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

Someone has just told me that she is still buying - I really really hope that is not true


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 June 2013)

I contacted Wendy at Hillside on 15 April when this all first kicked off, pointing out that this bunch of crazies were suggesting they had Hillsides support.  I got the following reply on 8th May.

"Sorry not to have got back to you before re Jackie and Ruth Winston Jones. They are not part of Hillside at all. I have just spoken to Jackie on the phone and offered advice with the ponies she has taken on. I do understand there is a lot of talk re her rescue, but it is not something I have got involved in. We would hopefully be there if anything goes pear-shaped for the ponies she has. I hope this explains and thank you for contacting us."

Looks like their advice hasn't exactly been taken.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Right I have actually phoned hillside as I had a conversation with Wendy there last time who told me she was monitoring it. I have just spoke to her again and she asked me to send her the link to this thread. Anymore pictures please post them! She is going to contact jackie tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see this post when I posted, it seems Wendy has done a lot of talking to jackie but not much has been done about the state of the ponies.


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

I have been tweeting the images at celebrities #beestonrescues


----------



## AmiRobertson (20 June 2013)

Whether or not Wendy can do anything at least it's another person aware of it. The more people kick up a fuss the more they can be helped but not only that this woman needs to be made an example of! She isn't the only person out there treating animals so appallingly but they do it because in reality there is no consequence for them.


----------



## indie999 (20 June 2013)

People like this are conveniently thick. Probably knows the system better than the system. 
We have too many systems and no action until it gets dire. It has to get bad before anyone can take action. Seems these people have proved themselves in utter contempt of keeping any animal in any manner they see fit to suit their own ends surely? 
How do they get away with it?


----------



## Amaranta (20 June 2013)

God alone knows, but she sure does know how to work the system, pretty sure she does not work, someone said 'through depression', not sure how true that is but if it is true, you can bet your bottom dollar she is on benefits.

Although she does run a dog boarding business and breeds lots and lots and lots of dogs, chiwawahs (sp?), shepherds and I think boxers.

She did run a wedding dress business which went t*ts up and left a lot of brides minus their money and their dresses.

Google has not been her friend.


----------



## brighteyes (20 June 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			Totally agree. Unfortunately it's a cruel to be kind situation. My idea would just be to go over there and kick the living S H I T out of the deluded tart.
		
Click to expand...

Want some help?


----------



## Oldenburg27 (21 June 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Difficult to blame beeston, although I can understand how you feel. Their job is to sell for the vendor, not vet homes. Blame those who put bin-end ponies through auctions rather than do the decent thing by them. Oh, and those who breed willy-nilly to make a profit with no regard for the state of the market or what they are breeding.

I understand some of the 'rescued' mares are probably in foal again...
		
Click to expand...

I not fully blaming Beeston but I made them aware of these people months ago as I know someone who works there they could have stopped her buying from the get go or could have capped her buying had pictures all the info they needed .. Think that's why im pissed  And the 20th of June has turned out not to be my day :/ !!


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

brighteyes said:



			Want some help?
		
Click to expand...

Get in the queue!


----------



## ozpoz (21 June 2013)

I don't think being thick or depressed is her issue. Just lacking any compassion or basic human decency, to the extent that she can shut her eyes to the suffering caused by her own actions.The woman is a nasty con artist by the look of things.

Poor ponies.


----------



## Em123 (21 June 2013)

My twitter going mad this morning! Tweeted it to Laura Collett and at least 15 RT's from that so far. Will keep spreading the word!


----------



## AmiRobertson (21 June 2013)

Two of the made in Chelsea lot have retweeted one of the images since 150 people have retweeted the image several people have tweeted the image at the RSPCA asking why nothing has been done! If Simon cowell retweets me this could go viral! And it's only 7.30am I tweeted the images at around 40 celebrities last night


----------



## Em123 (21 June 2013)

Ami I followed you! I stole your RT idea! Bored in the car now so will try get some racing people to RT!
If Simon cowell RT's that would be amazing!
Shame that we have to bully the RSPCA to take action!


----------



## indie999 (21 June 2013)

ozpoz said:



			I don't think being thick or depressed is her issue. Just lacking any compassion or basic human decency, to the extent that she can shut her eyes to the suffering caused by her own actions.The woman is a nasty con artist by the look of things.

Poor ponies.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but some ailments are convenient as its a good sympathy vote to get people to donate? Look poor animals and poor me. Oh no poor me. If she is not a charity she should be shut down. Is she a registered charity taking donations? Tax office and benefits etc would like to know. If she is advertising for sale on preloved on a regular basis where does the profit go then. Tax man. 

Do the horse welfare folk know then? What are they doing about it?  The auction must have details of the purchases they make = profit for sale? Tax man/Social?


----------



## Ladyinred (21 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			Two of the made in Chelsea lot have retweeted one of the images since 150 people have retweeted the image several people have tweeted the image at the RSPCA asking why nothing has been done! If Simon cowell retweets me this could go viral! And it's only 7.30am I tweeted the images at around 40 celebrities last night
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got and dont understand Twitter but I know enough to realise this is amazingly good news. Well done Ami!!


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

Ami, can you tweet it to Martin clunes?    He loves horses!


----------



## AmiRobertson (21 June 2013)

Done him already!!! More people retweeting


----------



## AmiRobertson (21 June 2013)

The RSPCA have tweeted me telling me to call them does anyone have jackies address or a ref number?


----------



## Patterdale (21 June 2013)

I was really hoping that this wouldn't turn out to be as bad as some feared. 

Well done everyone who's trying to do something about this. Personally I hope she is prosecuted and banned from keeping horses. 

The twitter idea is amazing! Is anything being shared around Facebook?


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

Ami, 

Katie Price?


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 June 2013)

fantastic work with twitter Ami i just checked Martin Clunes and he doesn't tweet much so might not get much luck there.


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 June 2013)

guido16 said:



			Ami, 

Katie Price?
		
Click to expand...

ohhh good thinking guido!


----------



## widget (21 June 2013)

They have their own twitter @redlionabattoir


----------



## cob&onion (21 June 2013)

Is there anything we can share via Facebook ???


----------



## AmiRobertson (21 June 2013)

I have already done Katie price  I will keep going!


----------



## tessybear (21 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			I have already done Katie price  I will keep going!
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ami ! 

Would get invovled but twitter confuses me 

The more people that become aware of this horrible creature the better


----------



## horseydebbie (21 June 2013)

Hope something gets done before next wednesday, otherwise she will be buying more at Beeston


----------



## piebaldsparkle (21 June 2013)

AmiRobertson said:



			The RSPCA have tweeted me telling me to call them does anyone have jackies address or a ref number?
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you addresses


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 June 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			Hope something gets done before next wednesday, otherwise she will be buying more at Beeston
		
Click to expand...

She needs a life time ban for keeping animals to stop her.


----------



## tessybear (21 June 2013)

Has anyone thought of setting up a Facebook page ? Can post all of the images there and  spread it round fb friends ? 

Or some form of petition to be put forwards to the RSCPCA ? or try contacting BBC ? Watchdog ? This morning ? Etc .


----------



## piebaldsparkle (21 June 2013)

cob&onion said:



			Is there anything we can share via Facebook ???
		
Click to expand...


Post link to this thread, it is open for all to read even non members


----------



## suestowford (21 June 2013)

I don't do twitter but maybe someone can tweet this to Clare Balding?


----------



## chaps89 (21 June 2013)

Shame that we have to bully the RSPCA to take action
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to quote directly, tho others have hinted at the same thing. It has been mentioned that various welfare organisations have been contacted and say that something is being done. If people involved are being monitored/investigated/whatever they probably can only go at a certain speed, by all means raise awareness & I think it's great the forum has rallied round together but I'm sure there probably is something being done already and joe bloggs public just can't be informed due to legalities etc. (NB, I have no ties to any charity at all and do agree that what this woman is doing is disgusting, far worse fates than the slaughterhouse, the situation most of the ponies have found them in currently having been 'rescued' by her being one of them! Just wanted to offer an alternative thought)


----------



## WelshD (21 June 2013)

Why can they only go at a certain speed? Maybe TV makes it look different but I forget how many of these rescue TV shows I've seen where the situation is so bad that the animals have been removed straight away


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

WelshD said:



			Why can they only go at a certain speed? Maybe TV makes it look different but I forget how many of these rescue TV shows I've seen where the situation is so bad that the animals have been removed straight away
		
Click to expand...

They have to follow the law.

However, at least six animals over both locations I would class as an emergency, and should have been removed immediately.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 June 2013)

Chaps89 makes a fair point. Legislation complicates everything and in order to be successful, the correct procedures have to be implemented. 
 Personally, I couldn't do what the animal welfare officers do everyday- see neglect and suffering and know that the people responsible can just replace confiscated animals without a second thought.
 That's why the RSPCA's prosecutions department is so important and why all the animal charities work together and use the RSPCA's specialist legal resources to stop stupid people ever being able to keep animals. 

However, public pressure can get certain cases highlighted and notifying as many agencies as possible, including the local council who licences the businesses like dog kennels and the advertisers too.


----------



## LaurenBay (21 June 2013)

I am also tweeting celebs. Have done a few this morning, including Lord Sugar and Ian Solmerholder (he rides and is a huge supporter of Animal charities, he plays Damon in The Vampire Diaries if anyone was wondering)


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

Am tweeting too but not sure I am doing it right


----------



## maree t (21 June 2013)

Cant tweet so I have reported the ad to preloved and sent details to them . Dont know what else I can do from here. Those poor neddys


----------



## leah_x (21 June 2013)

I've also been tweeting, currently going round all the jockeys. Have had at least 10 retweets in the space of an hour or two


----------



## ann-jen (21 June 2013)

Ooh. Damon just got even more attractive. If that was even possible lol


----------



## JavaJaneW (21 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Am tweeting too but not sure I am doing it right 

Click to expand...

I'm RT'ing and FB'ing too


----------



## ter21wat (21 June 2013)

I emailed the daily mail yesterday afternoon and gave them a link to this thread and the previous beeston thread....I have just had an email back to say.....

Thank you for your email.

I have forwarded your note across to the editor for his review. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

I appreciate you taking the time to get in touch.

Yours sincerely

Lucy Jones
MailOnline
Editorial Assistant


----------



## LaurenBay (21 June 2013)

ann-jen said:



			Ooh. Damon just got even more attractive. If that was even possible lol
		
Click to expand...

I know! 

He is always tweeting about helping Animals and putting photots up of his cat, which he adores! he rides often too, althought doesn't own a Horse. He put a lovely photo up of him with a Horse the other week. Will see if I can find it and PM you it.

Glad DM responded.


----------



## ann-jen (21 June 2013)

Oh dear have hijacked a serious thread for gratuitous pictures of Damon lol ;-)


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 June 2013)

horserider said:



			Chaps89 makes a fair point. Legislation complicates everything and in order to be successful, the correct procedures have to be implemented. 


However, public pressure can get certain cases highlighted and notifying as many agencies as possible, including the local council who licences the businesses like dog kennels and the advertisers too.
		
Click to expand...

a bit of public pressure in this case will do no harm, plus the more people that are aware of this woman, her many different names and scams the better, make it harder for her to repeat her actions!


----------



## djlynwood (21 June 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			I am also tweeting celebs. Have done a few this morning, including Lord Sugar and Ian Solmerholder (he rides and is a huge supporter of Animal charities, he plays Damon in The Vampire Diaries if anyone was wondering)
		
Click to expand...

Ive just googled him as I dont watch Vampire Diaries and didnt know who he was, how gorgous is he?

Im not familiar with Twitter and dont use it but well done those of you who are spreading the word.


----------



## JavaJaneW (21 June 2013)

May have missed it in the thread, but has anyone contacted the local paper/radio station etc where these people are? (I don't know what area they are in)


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

The power of this forum is awesome at times, so proud of everyone


----------



## tessybear (21 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			The power of this forum is awesome at times, so proud of everyone 

Click to expand...

This ^ despite the squabbles etc. we all pulled together


----------



## jellybeanz (21 June 2013)

Have tweeted also. Have got a fair few followers so something should come.


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

Zara Phillips has retweeted Ami's tweet


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

Guess what. A certain young horsey royal as retweeted it!


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 June 2013)

That's a parody account.

Has anybody approached her local council (Environmental health, ponies in the garden?? and the planning department) also keep at trading standards.

Sadly you'll get her over rule breaking and money before you'll ever get her over welfare.


----------



## Dab (21 June 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			.

Sadly you'll get her over rule breaking and money before you'll ever get her over welfare.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are probably correct. Just wish that someone who had a good chance of doing something about this weeks and weeks ago never took the opportunity to take them down then!

But onward and upward, this Rescue needs to be stopped and this person/family banned from owning/keeping animals for a very longtime.


----------



## Ladyinred (21 June 2013)

A certain very famous male dressage rider has retweeted!!!!! YAY!


----------



## tessybear (21 June 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			A certain very famous male dressage rider has retweeted!!!!! YAY!
		
Click to expand...




Im keeping my eye on this, no help at the moment because im at school but will try and help spread the word tonight  Has anyone thought of contacting Watchdog ?


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (21 June 2013)

I have retweeted it too ami, I can't believe this is still going on!!


----------



## sandi_84 (21 June 2013)

I don't do twitter but Kaley Cuoco from the big bang theory is an equestrian too so someone might want to tweet her?
well done every one for spreading the word! Tessybear, watchdog is a good idea!


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

Zara Phillips re-tweeted.


----------



## ann-jen (21 June 2013)

What about tweeting Claire balding? Think she's often on twitter.


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

Done.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (21 June 2013)

Charlotte doujan (sp?) worth a go? Having a brain fade at work who else may be good


----------



## dollface (21 June 2013)

I've retweeted too. Has anyone done Sara Cox?


----------



## Strawbz (21 June 2013)

Just wanted to say well done to you all. I don't FB or Twitter so not much help. xx


----------



## piebaldsparkle (21 June 2013)

chaps89 said:



			It has been mentioned that various welfare organisations have been contacted and say that something is being done. If people involved are being monitored/investigated/whatever they probably can only go at a certain speed
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  After all it is imperative she is stopped for good and not allowed to start all over again


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (21 June 2013)

Sara cox and charlotte dujardin done


----------



## weebarney (21 June 2013)

Jennifer Saunders is horsey.


----------



## Casino Royal (21 June 2013)

Hello everyone,

Following my raising concerns directly with the WHW, I am able to let you know that they have confirmed that the situation is in hand with them, the RSPCA and Animal Health; all working with the owner to resolve any concerns identified.

That, to me, would seem like a step in the right direction.  And the kind of response that many were hoping for.


----------



## Patterdale (21 June 2013)

Hmmmmm.....I don't like the sound of 'working with her.' She needs prosecuting, not helping IMO.


----------



## tessybear (21 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Hmmmmm.....I don't like the sound of 'working with her.' She needs prosecuting, not helping IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ she shouldnt own animals full stop.


----------



## Casino Royal (21 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Hmmmmm.....I don't like the sound of 'working with her.' She needs prosecuting, not helping IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I think that at this stage, it is probably to be expected.  Although I'm sure we would all agree that several of the horses should have been seized yesterday.

The wheels of welfare run slowly, unfortunately.  However, the fact that confirmation has been given of the involvement of the various welfare organisations should give us some satisfaction.

As I hear more, I will of course be happy to update.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (21 June 2013)

At least its a start and someone has paid attention and looking into it, i suppose its only after they 'help' and its no better that they can act to remove the various horses and ponies


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

It is a start, I suspect an improvement notice has been served which is probs why she is desperately trying to offload ponies now.

The agencies have to stick to the rules unfortunately, it is not their fault, the law demands that people be given a chance to improve.  The law can sometimes be an ass.

There are a lot of eyes on this woman now, she will not get away no matter how fast she tries to run.


----------



## widget (21 June 2013)

I contacted watchdog -I'm sooo angry that she has created these horses misery to line her own pocket. Worst thing was the sister was on fb (clwyd Davies truth page) encouraging people to buy ponies from Beeston to 'save' them - ps I messaged her a link to this page and the pictures  so she knows what scum of the earth the horse community know she is.


----------



## doriangrey (21 June 2013)

I'm not on facebook nor twitter so not much help (plus I live over the water), but I think it's great what everyone has done here to raise the profile of this case.  What's worrying (apart from the state of the horses), is that she'll continue to operate her business, that is relying on donations to outbid genuine buyers.  I don't suppose it's illegal, but it sure seems unethical.  I don't think a dealer should pose as a rescue, it leaves a bad taste in the mouth.  So, even if the various welfare organisations get involved it's unlikely that they can stop her if she follows their advice over the wellbeing of the horses.


----------



## widget (21 June 2013)

Charity commission could though


----------



## Ladyinred (21 June 2013)

widget said:



			Charity commission could though
		
Click to expand...

She's not a charity Widget, but a not-for-profit company.


----------



## CBS1 (21 June 2013)

H, I'm a lurker but have tweeted Lee McKenzie who does the F1. She's very horsey and does stuff for horsey charity too. I'm not sure I've done it right though so if someone else can tweet her (if you haven't already) it'd be a great help. @LeeMcKenzieF1

Have been following these threads for ages now and I'm just speechless by it


----------



## cronkmooar (21 June 2013)

Semi hijack

Could anyone post an idiots guide to this twitter malarkey so that those of us who have not a clue could help/follow/not feel so damn thick?

cheers


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

widget said:



			I contacted watchdog -I'm sooo angry that she has created these horses misery to line her own pocket. Worst thing was the sister was on fb (clwyd Davies truth page) encouraging people to buy ponies from Beeston to 'save' them - ps I messaged her a link to this page and the pictures  so she knows what scum of the earth the horse community know she is.
		
Click to expand...


Oh well done!


----------



## Ladyinred (21 June 2013)

cronkmooar said:



			Semi hijack

Could anyone post an idiots guide to this twitter malarkey so that those of us who have not a clue could help/follow/not feel so damn thick?

cheers
		
Click to expand...

No good asking me, I am a Twitter virgin and intend to stay that way!


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

22,500 views! Wow!


----------



## cronkmooar (21 June 2013)

Yep its one virginity I am yet to lose

I am quite interested how everyone is doing this - and I am a bit scared to go on there in case I tweet to the world I am an idiot


----------



## Dab (21 June 2013)

Twitter in brief:

1. set up an account...with a good user name i.e @imveryhorsey
2. Find like minded 'i'm very horsey' people or celebs to follow
3. Tweet: i.e. in 140 characters or less write something interesting or witty
4. the more you tweet the more people will follow you
5. include a celeb or another twitter user name in your tweet as this will alert them to your musings...you can use these tweets to promote a cause or ask a question etc
6. hopefully other people and celebs  will retweet you and their followers will retweet and you will become an overnight twitterer with many followers!

it is basically microblogging to an extent, and news travels super fast over the twitter sphere and can be an easy and direct link to all sorts of people and products!


----------



## cronkmooar (21 June 2013)

Dab said:



			Twitter in brief:

1. set up an account...with a good user name i.e @imveryhorsey
2. Find like minded 'i'm very horsey' people or celebs to follow
3. Tweet: i.e. in 140 characters or less write something interesting or witty
4. the more you tweet the more people will follow you
5. include a celeb or another twitter user name in your tweet as this will alert them to your musings...you can use these tweets to promote a cause or ask a question etc
6. hopefully other people and celebs  will retweet you and their followers will retweet and you will become an overnight twitterer with many followers!

it is basically microblogging to an extent, and news travels super fast over the twitter sphere and can be an easy and direct link to all sorts of people and products!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dab - I can confirm I understand the first 2/3 points


----------



## suestowford (21 June 2013)

Richard Hammond has ponies for his kids I think, and his wife rides too. Can someone tweet to them?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (21 June 2013)

Has anybody tweeted noel edmunds? He and his wife are horsey I think. Sadly I don't understand twitter even with that guide! What about Paul o grady he's into animal welfare


----------



## TelH (21 June 2013)

I know she's not based in the UK (does that even matter?) but Ellen DeGeneres has a huge number of twitter followers and her girlfriend has horses. Someone could tweet her if they haven't already...


----------



## Zero00000 (21 June 2013)

Football players (fairies) also have a lot of fans so tweet them too


----------



## Brontie (21 June 2013)

Hate to be a kill joy, but if this is the Zara Phillips you're all thinking of. It's not real.

@ZaraPhillips


----------



## ChestnutTinker (21 June 2013)

Truely sickening 
That bay mare who is heavily infoal looks disgraceful and my heart sank when I saw her photo - Wish someone would take her in and treat her right


----------



## Amaranta (21 June 2013)

Brontie said:



			Hate to be a kill joy, but if this is the Zara Phillips you're all thinking of. It's not real.

@ZaraPhillips
		
Click to expand...

It's a spoof account but who cares, whoever it is is retweeting like mad


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

*like*


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

So, over 23,000 views.

Anyone want to give me a very brief run down of what's happened in the last 12 hours?


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

Guido. Photo's taken of ponies. WHW informed. They contacted Rspca. Ball rolling.

Rspca visit both sites. Improvement notices issued.

Story goes vira. The lady involved can't get rid of animals fast enough......


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

Viral.


----------



## Highlands (21 June 2013)

Notice to improve is a start at least they are being watched


----------



## guido16 (21 June 2013)

Thanks Amy.


----------



## Adopter (21 June 2013)

Have been following this thread and Beeston one from the start and am so pleased to rad something is a last being done.
Well done to all of you who have kept up the pressure I do so hope that the ponies have a better future ahead and that J and co are held to account for their neglect
This is such a classic case of good intentions are no replacement for knowledge when caring for animals.


----------



## brighthair (21 June 2013)

Anyone tweeted Phoebe Buckley?


----------



## Fii (21 June 2013)

Well done every one, bring the deluded old crow down, and lets get those horses out!!!


----------



## brighthair (21 June 2013)

I've posted the link to this thread on the haynet blogging community and included the twitter hashtag so people can join in


----------



## Fii (21 June 2013)

I posted the link in my face book!


----------



## widget (22 June 2013)

I'm not even sure it started out as good intentions I think they just saw ££££


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 June 2013)

I've been following this on fb since the start, and have got progressively more horrified by the saga.
Nice to see that someone's managed to get some actual proof of the neglect going on - we all suspected, but proof is so important in these situations. 
Lovely to see H&H pulling out all the stops!


----------



## Amaranta (22 June 2013)

widget said:



			I'm not even sure it started out as good intentions I think they just saw ££££
		
Click to expand...


You do have to wonder


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 June 2013)

The council and preloved have been informed too.


----------



## Patterdale (22 June 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## hayinamanger (22 June 2013)

The Preloved advert has been removed.


----------



## Amaranta (22 June 2013)

Yup preloved advert gone but last I heard she was sending some to Derby sales, not sure how true or not though, she is desperately trying to offload them anyhows.


----------



## Patterdale (22 June 2013)

Have they seen this thread? Whereabouts do they post on Facebook now?


----------



## Ladyinred (22 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Have they seen this thread? Whereabouts do they post on Facebook now?
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as the  link is all over FB then they can hardly have missed it! R has been posting on ERG, but either she or admin have just removed the thread. Shame as it was a classic R rant! It disappeared when everyone started shouting about the dead foal.


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2013)

Only ruff posting 'P'. Mostly on equine rant.


----------



## Amaranta (22 June 2013)

I have half of it copied, if anyone wants it pm me, it was classic!


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 June 2013)

Dab said:



			Twitter in brief:

1. set up an account...with a good user name i.e @imveryhorsey
2. Find like minded 'i'm very horsey' people or celebs to follow
3. Tweet: i.e. in 140 characters or less write something interesting or witty
4. the more you tweet the more people will follow you
5. include a celeb or another twitter user name in your tweet as this will alert them to your musings...you can use these tweets to promote a cause or ask a question etc
6. hopefully other people and celebs  will retweet you and their followers will retweet and you will become an overnight twitterer with many followers!

it is basically microblogging to an extent, and news travels super fast over the twitter sphere and can be an easy and direct link to all sorts of people and products!
		
Click to expand...

Good grief...it take's me all my time to manage Facebook!


----------



## Patterdale (22 June 2013)

Have they defended these pics at all?


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2013)

Interesting one Patterdale. The lady in question has made no comment (as to be expected). However her sister has been spouting nonsense all over the internet, defending the care the horses receive. But, when asked for an opinion - no comment is made. Just some ramblings made about authorities, police and investigations involving those who dare to criticise the care these animals have seen.

Sadly for her the investigations are not centered around those who are concerned about about the animals welfare. Quitevthe opposite.


----------



## Patterdale (22 June 2013)

Never heard of such a set of horrors. 
How can they possibly still deflect blame onto others, or defend what they're doing?

All quite staggering. 
I'm so glad that something's being done.


----------



## vetschooldiary (22 June 2013)

Redwings welfare team are also aware of this now so hopefully something will happen shortly.


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2013)

Thanks vet school


----------



## Amaranta (22 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Have they defended these pics at all?
		
Click to expand...

the sister has been ranting that the horses are all 200% loved and that J is ill through all of this, spending £500 a week on the ponies who are all in fantastic condition, it's just winter coats (derrrrr it's June) we are all monsters and evil creams (???) and that the welfare authorities have reported us all to the police.

Oh and she is seeing a solicitor


----------



## cappucino (22 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			the sister has been ranting that the horses are all 200% loved and that J is ill through all of this, spending £500 a week on the ponies who are all in fantastic condition, it's just winter coats (derrrrr it's June) we are all monsters and evil creams (???) and that the welfare authorities have reported us all to the police.

Oh and she is seeing a solicitor 

Click to expand...

Great to know that love covers everything, who needs money, vets or food if you have love 

I'd like to know what an evil cream is !!!


----------



## joeanne (22 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			the sister has been ranting that the horses are all 200% loved and that J is ill through all of this, spending £500 a week on the ponies who are all in fantastic condition, it's just winter coats (derrrrr it's June) we are all monsters and evil creams (???) and that the welfare authorities have reported us all to the police.

Oh and she is seeing a solicitor 

Click to expand...

Ill eh?
Bit like poor bl00dy foal that she neglected t call a vet for.


----------



## FionaM12 (22 June 2013)

cappucino said:



			Great to know that love covers everything, who needs money, vets or food if you have love 

I'd like to know what an evil cream is !!! 

Click to expand...

It's all very similar to the Clwyd D story. His supporters claimed his horses were fine cos he "loved" them and anyone who said otherwise were evil haters who'd been reported to the police.

Evil creams makes a change from "internet happies" on the Fb group.


----------



## Silent Knight (23 June 2013)

I got abit confused with the youtube link. Who is the woman shouting about the 3 year old child?


----------



## LaurenBay (23 June 2013)

Ruth had the cheek to say I talked out my bottom and clearly had mental issues. Because I asked the question "how do you know the Horses are in a good condition if you no longer are in contact with your sister?" didn't get an answer, just insults.


----------



## Tinypony (23 June 2013)

I've got an idea going on in the background that may or may not be of help.  
Anyone feel like the boy with his finger in the hole in the dyke sometimes?  You plug up one and then there's another.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (23 June 2013)

What a bore the Daily Fail won't let you post comments on their pony in the lounge story any more.

On the upside the Express ran the same story so have commented and placed a link to here there.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2013)

LaurenBay said:



			Ruth had the cheek to say I talked out my bottom and clearly had mental issues. Because I asked the question "how do you know the Horses are in a good condition if you no longer are in contact with your sister?" didn't get an answer, just insults.
		
Click to expand...

ruth was obviously looking in the mirror when she made that comment!! and what is it with these people and their solicitors!! in one breath they're begging for donations and in the other declaring they're contacting solicitors who we all know don't come bloody cheap!!


----------



## char3479 (23 June 2013)

Ridiculous - who are these people and how do they get away with it? And who are their supporters?


----------



## indie999 (23 June 2013)

Unless these folks are a registered charity the public should be made aware not to donate a penny to them. Ever & never.

Where do they get their dosh from to buy? The public need to be reminded to only donate to a recognised registered horse charity. 

Seems all bizarre. If they have done nothing wrong they have nothing to worry about. Solicitor? Wonder what they will do?


----------



## Ladyinred (23 June 2013)

char3479 said:



			Ridiculous - who are these people and how do they get away with it? And who are their supporters?
		
Click to expand...

Their supporters are, generally speaking, fluffies with little or no horse knowledge who all believe that all horses need is love and understanding. They are vehemently opposed to any horse being PTS, whatever the reason.

Oh yes, and they are all mad as hatters.


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2013)

Don't think they actually have any supporters now lol


----------



## Ladyinred (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Don't think they actually have any supporters now lol
		
Click to expand...

There's always Katy


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Don't think they actually have any supporters now lol
		
Click to expand...

We can but hope!


----------



## frozzy (23 June 2013)

You are in good company LaurenBay, Roof sent me a message too saying I was talking out of my arse and an evil bitch for suggesting  nobody would give them a penny for anything anymore and those poor suffering animals would have been better off at an abbatoir than under the mercy of her sister.


----------



## FionaM12 (23 June 2013)

indie999 said:



			Seems all bizarre. If they have done nothing wrong they have nothing to worry about. Solicitor? Wonder what they will do?
		
Click to expand...

It's bonkers isn't it? I'm always amazed when people start saying they've called the police or a solicitor because someone's allegedly been rude to them on Facebook. Often, it seems to just have been someone asking questions.


----------



## indie999 (23 June 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			It's bonkers isn't it? I'm always amazed when people start saying they've called the police or a solicitor because someone's allegedly been rude to them on Facebook. Often, it seems to just have been someone asking questions. 

Click to expand...

Yes perhaps they could have called the police and solicitor to come and rescue their animals. Perhaps they got confused....conveniently of course!


----------



## Herby (23 June 2013)

This lady is not after good homes for the ponies, she is not looking to rehome them to downsize to a manageable number, she is after cash and lots of it. 

After negotiating prices and offering to pay the price she paid for a pony from the sales in feed that she uses.
The next morning the offer was declined and happened to be the same morning someone else was back in contact and an advert for a group of colts went up for money.

She picks and chooses which ones are for sale, and changes her mind on a regular basis as to which one in her own words, means a lot to her. 
Sadly with the adverts taken down every time they do go up, it does mean that these horses are left in her care longer and longer!


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2013)

The mare in my OP has been pts today.

Whilst this was probably the kindest thing for her under the circumstances, I sincerely hope that this woman is proud of herself for allowing this poor creature to get into the kind of state that necessitated it in the first place.

RIP Gypsy, you did not deserve to end up in the hands of that monster, I am so sorry x


----------



## Ladyinred (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			The mare in my OP has been pts today.

Whilst this was probably the kindest thing for her under the circumstances, I sincerely hope that this woman is proud of herself for allowing this poor creature to get into the kind of state that necessitated it in the first place.

RIP Gypsy, you did not deserve to end up in the hands of that monster, I am so sorry x
		
Click to expand...

RIP Gypsy, may you run free and without pain.

Yes, Amaranta, I think the word _monster_ describes her to a 'T'. Poor poor Gypsy.


----------



## skint1 (23 June 2013)

Poor thing. I am so sorry for all the animals involved. How can this be allowed to go on?  Where is the bleddy Daily Mail now? Running stupid articles about stuff no one cares about like that Kardashian bint or what Kate Windsor had for breakfast or what her sister's butt is currently clothed in!


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2013)

feel so angry that this money orientated evil bitch has caused yet another death and so upset because that mare was offered a home, a good home where she would have been treasured  Poor Gypsy may she rest peacefully now.


----------



## Patterdale (23 June 2013)

How desperately sad 
What happened?

I hope she gets banned over all this.


----------



## _GG_ (23 June 2013)

Unbelievable


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2013)

Allegedly the RSPCA visited both sites and their vet attended.  Despite the mad sisters insistence that all was ok, improvement notices have been issued.

I suspect that the mare was pts by the RSPCA as she was beyond help poor love.  Ponies are disappearing at a rate of knots, but I have been told that the disgusting monster wants to keep the little coloured mare and foal and the stallion - now why would she want to do that?

I am so upset about this I cannot put into words how I feel about this woman, I know that pts was the best option for this mare but how could this disgusting piece of skin and fat let this lovely mare get into that kind of state in the first place?

I don't know how she can live with herself, I really don't.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I am so upset about this I cannot put into words how I feel about this woman, I know that pts was the best option for this mare but how could this disgusting piece of skin and fat let this lovely mare get into that kind of state in the first place?

I don't know how she can live with herself, I really don't.
		
Click to expand...

skin and fat lol, sorry but that did manage to make me smile, i could put into words how i feel but the swear filter would change it all to ***** and then probably explode!!


----------



## Ladyinred (23 June 2013)

Shame she never spent on hay and feed what she spent on a chinese takeaway.


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Shame she never spent on hay and feed what she spent on a chinese takeaway.
		
Click to expand...


Hope she damn well choked on it


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Hope she damn well choked on it
		
Click to expand...

i wonder if it is possible to garotte someone with a chinese noodle............


----------



## Champion1969 (23 June 2013)

Sorry for being dumb, my head is battered from reading all that. Yes I saw this vile woman on Tv, but what has she got to do with Horses 4 Homes? And what is her name and where is she on facebook?

Or please can someone break this down for me?


----------



## Amaranta (23 June 2013)

Champion1969 said:



			Sorry for being dumb, my head is battered from reading all that. Yes I saw this vile woman on Tv, but what has she got to do with Horses 4 Homes? And what is her name and where is she on facebook?

Or please can someone break this down for me?
		
Click to expand...

She is nothing to do with Horses4Homes, they are genuine, she has conveniently called herself Home4Horses - sneaky


----------



## horsesatemymoney (23 June 2013)

Champion1969 said:



			Sorry for being dumb, my head is battered from reading all that. Yes I saw this vile woman on Tv, but what has she got to do with Horses 4 Homes? And what is her name and where is she on facebook?

Or please can someone break this down for me?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure she who cannot be named can be named on here, without the thread being pulled, but as far as I know 'H4H' is her not-for-profit (read- ltd company). I think you're getting her confused with the other not-to-be-named woman friend of a certain Welshman who has been on TV? (Or maybe not and I am very confused!)


----------



## Champion1969 (23 June 2013)

A few months back on the news was this crazy woman in a small mansion with a horse in the living room and horses all over her gardens? Is this the woman?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (23 June 2013)

Champion1969 said:



			A few months back on the news was this crazy woman in a small mansion with a horse in the living room and horses all over her gardens? Is this the woman?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Sorry I didn't realise she had also been on TV!


----------



## Champion1969 (23 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			She is nothing to do with Horses4Homes, they are genuine, she has conveniently called herself Home4Horses - sneaky
		
Click to expand...


I see now, thanks


----------



## Ladyinred (23 June 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			I'm not sure she who cannot be named can be named on here, without the thread being pulled, but as far as I know 'H4H' is her not-for-profit (read- ltd company). I think you're getting her confused with the other not-to-be-named woman friend of a certain Welshman who has been on TV? (Or maybe not and I am very confused!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, please dont mention her name, we dont want the thread vanishing now!!

The 'lady' in question is the one who was 'rescuing' ponies from Beeston and keeping them in her garden. She eventually created a not for profit business, H4H, and promptly started to try and sell some of them at a massive profit. £800 for a sat-on sec A??


----------



## Champion1969 (23 June 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			Yes. Sorry I didn't realise she had also been on TV! 

Click to expand...

Yes it was awful then


----------



## Champion1969 (23 June 2013)

Yes no names please I know now, just wanted to make sure it was the same person.


----------



## MrsElle (23 June 2013)

Surely a pony getting into such a state that it has to be pts warrants prosecution?

I understand that a notice to improve may be given initially, but this has now gone way beyond monitoring and offering advice.

RIP Gypsy


----------



## joeanne (23 June 2013)

Homes4Horses (H4H) is the charity with Carl Hester as Patron and nothing to do with either of the Sisters Grim.

Home4Horses (note the missing "s") is the LTD company of disgusting piece of skin and fat (and one half of the Sisters Grim).


----------



## Toast (24 June 2013)

Skin and fat.. how apt. Cos they certainly are nothing more the pair of them. What's happened is absolutely vile and I hope with every fibre of my being that this woman serves time.


----------



## LovesCobs (24 June 2013)

I don't know if horses for homes have trademarked their name, if so they can prevent the use of home4horses name as its too close and confusing. They may not need to if the RSPCA are involved and they get stopped.


----------



## horseydebbie (24 June 2013)

I cannot believe what has happened to Gypsy. She did not deserve this cruel treatment. It is now time for the authorities to prosecute JJ ( & co) for this and hopefully ban her from keeping horses for life! It is too late for the improve notice now, as Gypsy,s death proves that this situation is not going to improve.


----------



## Amymay (24 June 2013)

horseydebbie said:



			I cannot believe what has happened to Gypsy. She did not deserve this cruel treatment. It is now time for the authorities to prosecute JJ ( & co) for this and hopefully ban her from keeping horses for life! It is too late for the improve notice now, as Gypsy,s death proves that this situation is not going to improve.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a minute - you need to be very clear about why this horse _may_ have been destroyed.

If it was because of a tumour - then of course there was absolutely no alternative.  So to destroy her is _not_ cruel treatment.  However, the refusal to get a vet to assess her before last week, and to provide the basic level of care she needed is.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Hang on a minute - you need to be very clear about why this horse _may_ have been destroyed.

If it was because of a tumour - then of course there was absolutely no alternative.  So to destroy her is _not_ cruel treatment.  However, the refusal to get a vet to assess her before last week, and to provide the basic level of care she needed is.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. It doesn't do any good to jump in when we don't actually know what the diagnosis was. Concern is justified on the facts that are known.


----------



## Amymay (24 June 2013)

Has there been any indication that H&H will be running with this story at all??


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (24 June 2013)

Unlikely Amy, did the daily fail ever get involved again?


----------



## Amymay (24 June 2013)

This is *NOT *the people we are talking about here.

However, it makes for interesting reading nonetheless.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-23032419


----------



## Amymay (24 June 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForTheBeestonRescues?fref=ts&refid=18


----------



## Amaranta (24 June 2013)

amymay said:



https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForTheBeestonRescues?fref=ts&refid=18

Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## Ladyinred (24 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

All needs is lots of 'likes' to spread the word further! 

These ponies deserved so much more from life and even if you can't actively help then liking the page and spreading the word keeps it fresh in peoples minds. I do hope justice is served, one way or the other.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (24 June 2013)

There looks to be some potentially very attractive horses and ponies there. Poor things


----------



## horseydebbie (25 June 2013)

She has bought some nice horses at beeston, outbidding the meat man, but also genuine buyers. She knew when genuine buyers were bidding as she always stands directly opposite Turners to see what he was bidding on. I am going to Beeston tomorrow, but I doubt she will be there. She causes too much disruption. Auctioneer doesn't like her and there was never a police presence until she started to buy.


----------



## Amymay (27 June 2013)

Update for those that are interested.

The horses have been rehomed to Hillside and the Horse Owners Help Center (run by Michelle Crowther of The Horse Hoarder fame.)

I wish them well.


----------



## Tinypony (27 June 2013)

No!  Frying pans and fires?  (Bangs head on wall).


----------



## irishcob (27 June 2013)

Oh good grief.


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Update for those that are interested.

The horses have been rehomed to Hillside and the Horse Owners Help Center (run by Michelle Crowther of The Horse Hoarder fame.)

I wish them well.
		
Click to expand...

That will be the same Hillside that keep sending out begging emails saying they cannot afford to feed or provide vet treatment for their horses.  Nice little earner for Michelle though.


----------



## Amymay (27 June 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			That will be the same Hillside that keep sending out begging emails saying they cannot afford to feed or provide vet treatment for their horses.  Nice little earner for Michelle though. 

Click to expand...

On both counts - that would be a yes


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (27 June 2013)

Can't win! Why do the various well fair organisations allow places like this  to remain in operation?!


----------



## pip6 (27 June 2013)

Beyond belief. Are they back from their candlelit vigil for Clwyd yet?


----------



## char3479 (27 June 2013)

Does anyone know why the Facebook page was taken down?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (27 June 2013)

char3479 said:



			Does anyone know why the Facebook page was taken down?
		
Click to expand...

It was of no further use.  Horses have been offloaded to Hillside and HOHC (the one involved with the C4 Horse Hoarder).


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 June 2013)

While I'm aware that the two agencies that have taken the horses have been criticised for their campaigns but are the objections on here based on them being unable to provide knowledgeable care ? Are the horses they already have, in poor condition ?
I don't know and feel uncomfortable about tarnishing people without the facts.

I don't think sending out begging letters for donations is unusual, my letterbox is frequently fed by requests from WHW, Redwings and the BHS who all seem to claim crippling costs for welfare work.


----------



## Amymay (28 June 2013)

horserider said:



			While I'm aware that the two agencies that have taken the horses have been criticised for their campaigns but are the objections on here based on them being unable to provide knowledgeable care ? Are the horses they already have, in poor condition ?
I don't know and feel uncomfortable about tarnishing people without the facts.

I don't think sending out begging letters for donations is unusual, my letterbox is frequently fed by requests from WHW, Redwings and the BHS who all seem to claim crippling costs for welfare work.
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking about Hillside and HOHC??


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 June 2013)

Yes.


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2013)

I can't tell you about hohc but hillsides horses were not in a good way this winter, the ones that appear to get better care are the ones outside their main visiting centre , the ones stuck in fields around Norwich are in poor condition, knee deep in mud and poo. They still now have very little grass on the fields that were used for winter and the poo has just fluffy and spread.

I know hillside recently put a bid in for a piece of land with stables and 13 acres as a holding centre but its quite away from the road and can't be seen so I dread to think how horses will be kept there. 

I'm afraid hillside is just another horse hoarder and would do well by putting some to sleep, some on loan and if they are that hard up sell some houses and stop taking on dogs thus focusing on what issues there already are.

Also I'm sure the owner is reading this - slow down around other riders !. A friend had a car coming behind her quickly the other day, turned around and it was hillsides owner who kept coming past didn't flicker an eye and kept going at the same speed


----------



## Amymay (28 June 2013)

horserider said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Ok.

Well Hillside are a worry for the shear amount of animals they have.  A no homing or destruction policy and funding issues.

As for HOHC.  They are dealers, so the horses aren't really in any better position (as in the 'forever' homes promised for them is still probably a way off) - except they will be fed and well cared for whilst there, I have no doubt.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 June 2013)

That's a shame. Are there any pictures ?


----------



## wallykissmas (28 June 2013)

I don't have any pictures, they tend to have people who live on site in caravans so wouldn't risk taking pictures due to the repercussions.

There we a few other users who also ride local and I believe they say also its not a nice sight.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Ok.

Well Hillside are a worry for the shear amount of animals they have.  A no homing or destruction policy and funding issues.

As for HOHC.  They are dealers, so the horses aren't really in any better position (as in the 'forever' homes promised for them is still probably a way off) - except they will be fed and well cared for whilst there, I have no doubt.
		
Click to expand...


Hillside don't re home ? Well that's madness. Re- funding issues, does it affect the welfare ? I think funding issues affect all animal welfare work , most work on very narrow margins TBF.

Re HOHC, I don't have a problem with dealers, as long as the horses are cared for. I just hope they're better off than before with a more knowledgeable home.


----------



## Amymay (28 June 2013)

horserider said:



			Re HOHC, I don't have a problem with dealers, as long as the horses are cared for. I just hope they're better off than before with a more knowledgeable home.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with dealers at all.  But this directly contradicts the reason for their purchases from Beeston originally.

Hey ho, and all that............


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 June 2013)

amymay said:



			No problem with dealers at all.  But this directly contradicts the reason for their purchases from Beeston originally.

Hey ho, and all that............
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very true, but it was an ill thought out plan and the woman at Beeson had her hand forced, thankfully.

I suppose the issue is, are the ponies now in a better position than they were ?

I'd love to take one but like many of us here, unless I could do justice to their long term future without compromising the resources I have for the horses I already own, I wouldn't. Unless, the situation was critical.


----------



## suestowford (28 June 2013)

It's like a marriage made in Hell, h4h and HOHC.

What happened to the Justice fb page? Has that one gone as well?


----------



## Amymay (28 June 2013)

horserider said:



			Yes, very true, but it was an ill thought out plan and the woman at Beeson had her hand forced, thankfully.

I suppose the issue is, are the ponies now in a better position than they were?
		
Click to expand...

Short term - most certainly.


----------



## pip6 (28 June 2013)

Absolutely pathetic, 'saving' them from private bidders at the sales to send them to a dealer.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 June 2013)

pip6 said:



			Absolutely pathetic, 'saving' them from private bidders at the sales to send them to a dealer.
		
Click to expand...

The tragic thing is, after all they've been through with these ridiculous people, they still might end up with bad homes or going to to meat man, whereas the private bidders who wanted them could have been excellent homes.  One or two of those bidders were people on here.


----------



## claude rains (4 August 2013)

She's moved-renting place with supposedly 8 acres-and history will repeat itself


----------



## Tinypony (4 August 2013)

I tried to get the DM to take an interest in following up on their story.  Ignored.


----------

